# Fly Line



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The cortland liquid crystal guide and for that matter the rest of the liquid crystal family are the best lines I have fished hands down. I have other lines I like but the cortland lines are my favorite. I know they had some issues early on with this family of lines which turned some people off, that was probably 4-5 years ago. Their current lineup is as good as it gets. Little to no memory, loads well and shoots like no other line on the market.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Another vote for liquid crystal guide taper. Have it on an 8wt clutch archipelago and love it. The new rio summer redfish is also pretty nice I have it on my 6wt but only because the 6wt guide taper won't be available til october.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

I don't know what the grain weight of the Cortland head is, but it's likely be quite a lot lighter than the Rio,(290 gr), so if that's what you're used to, you better try out the Cortland to figure out which weight is going to feel right to you.
JC


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

My recent order I received.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Currently running some Rio Redfish line on my 8 WT setup.
> 
> Was curious about the Cortland Guide line. Seems to have good reviews. Ideally a line with the least amount of memory would be ideal.
> 
> I just reconditioned my Rio line to help with memory and it helps but after a little more than a year of being spooled all the time it's bound to happen.


What kind of performance are you looking for?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Currently running some Rio Redfish line on my 8 WT setup.
> 
> Was curious about the Cortland Guide line. Seems to have good reviews. Ideally a line with the least amount of memory would be ideal.
> 
> I just reconditioned my Rio line to help with memory and it helps but after a little more than a year of being spooled all the time it's bound to happen.


What did you do to recondition your line?


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

You will find few lines that quickly shoots like the rio, in my opinion; see former comment on grains. And it is more supple than the CC. In cold water they all get springy. I fish the CC a lot, but it is very sensitive to twists and I have more issues with wind knots than the rio. If you don't need a clear line/tip, I'd get a new rio. Glide and a product that monic sells are the only things I clean my line with. Used to use armorall, but I think it makes the line sticky a few trips later.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Must add that I have not fished the very latest CC, the ones that Ted bought. I will await his reviews. thanks.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Backwater said:


> What did you do to recondition your line?


This is what I used. Pretty good stuff actually!

http://hooklineandsinker.ca/airflo-whizz-lube-fly-line-cleaner-conditioner-lubricant/


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> This is what I used. Pretty good stuff actually!
> 
> http://hooklineandsinker.ca/airflo-whizz-lube-fly-line-cleaner-conditioner-lubricant/


So by your post, you just "reconditioned" your Rio Redfish after about 1 years worth of use with that Airflo stuff. Right? Did you stretch it at that time too?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Backwater said:


> So by your post, you just "reconditioned" your Rio Redfish after about 1 years worth of use with that Airflo stuff. Right? Did you stretch it at that time too?


Yes and I stretch it almost every time I use it. Just tends to knot up at the back of the fly line that usually rests on the deck. Likes to get knotted up frequently.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds more like twisting to me. I think it happens to me due to 1) fly twisting on retrieve and/or 2) twisting during casting stroke. I usuallly roll the rod/reel 5 or 6 times when I see the twists appear. Usually I think I roll it counterclockwise. Seems to keep that line on the deck straighter.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I just dunk my lines in a sink of luke warm mildly soapy water after a long day...then run them through a soft rag/cloth as I wind them back onto the reel. That seems to keep them clean, straight, and without any twist.

I don't put any dressing on them unless I hear them grabbing on the guides while shooting line. And when I use dressing on the line, I also use a q-tip with a little dressing to clean the guides.

This has worked with Rio, Airflo, and SA lines so far.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Yes and I stretch it almost every time I use it. Just tends to knot up at the *back of the fly line that usually rests on the deck*. Likes to get knotted up frequently.


You may have too much line on the deck. 

I found that when I pulled out way more line than I was casting that I often ended up with "spaghetti" getting in my way. This was especially the case on windy days.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

When my fly line gets too twisted (damn poppers), I'll usually cut the fly off (or wait until after I loose another fly in a tree), let all of my fly line out, and drag the line for a min behind my boat. That usually does the trick for me, and is pretty quick.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Yes and I stretch it almost every time I use it. Just tends to knot up at the back of the fly line that usually rests on the deck. Likes to get knotted up frequently.


It's a good idea to stretch the line before each use. When I do, I'll overlap my stretching so there would be any dead spots in the line that can kink. Sometimes when barefoot, I'll do what I call a superman stretch where I'll stand on the line and grab the line on each side of my about the top of my head, then with tension, spread my feet some and stretch the line straight up.

One thing you can do to get all the twist out of the fly line and even put a mild stretch on it, is cut the fly and bite leader off the tippet. While idling your boat in deeper water (say 6ft or deeper), shoot the head out behind the boat and start pealing off your fly line out as the boat moves forward. Peal all the fly line out and let it drag behind the boat for a few minutes. Then wind it back on the spool, using your thumb and index finders as a squeegee to remove excess water. Tie your bite leader and fly on and your back in business! 

You really should dress the fly line before you start each day of fly fishing, but after you stretch it. This will keep the line supple and conditioned all the time. I've had lines last me for years this way and have been known to have lines last 4-6 years, even with some good usage. Also, it will add about 10ft to your daily average cast and reduce the amount of false casting due to the line being sticky! 

If you get a lot of sand on the deck or beach fishing or a lot of film in the water, do what crboggs described and wash it at the end of the day with some warm water and some mild soap.

Stripping baskets people! That'll make your life easier! 

Fly line dressings.... Glide, SA AST, Rio, Airflo.... Several others.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Backwater said:


> It's a good idea to stretch the line before each use. When I do, I'll overlap my stretching so there would be any dead spots in the line that can kink. Sometimes when barefoot, I'll do what I call a superman stretch where I'll stand on the line and grab the line on each side of my about the top of my head, then with tension, spread my feet some and stretch the line straight up.
> 
> One thing you can do to get all the twist out of the fly line and even put a mild stretch on it, is cut the fly and bite leader off the tippet. While idling your boat in deeper water (say 6ft or deeper), shoot the head out behind the boat and start pealing off your fly line out as the boat moves forward. Peal all the fly line out and let it drag behind the boat for a few minutes. Then wind it back on the spool, using your thumb and index finders as a squeegee to remove excess water. Tie your bite leader and fly on and your back in business!
> 
> ...



Thinking about getting a stripping bucket next. I've used the collapsible laundry baskets with a wet towel in the bottom to hold it down but not an actual SFR style bucket. 

Any recommendations??


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Thinking about getting a stripping bucket next. I've used the collapsible laundry baskets with a wet towel in the bottom to hold it down but not an actual SFR style bucket.
> 
> Any recommendations??


We've had lots of threads on that subject. Just do a "Search" on this Fly Fishing Forum of Microskiff for stripping baskets, stripping buckets and so forth and you will find lots of chatter on the subject!


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Ideally a line with the least amount of memory would be ideal.


This sounds like a line storage issue. How do you store your line on the reel between fishing? Loose or tight?

If you reel your fly line on tight and store it that way you will have memory issues. 

At the end of each use I pull fly line off reel and rinse it. Once back at house I strip off the fly line and about 10 yds of backing, pull spool off and let everything dry for a few hours. Put reel back on and reel backing on tight then reel fly line on as loosely as possible. Memory is minimal the next morning.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I personally find rio to just be more prone to tangling. Maybe its the materials used but it always coils up on me. The liquid crystal on the other hand doesn't at all. As Ted suggested, strip it off the reel and drag it behind the boat for a few minutes without a fly. 

You can unintentionally put a twist in the line spooling it, or when changing lines and hand winding it back on the storage spool. 

If you envision an old cassette tape flipped upside down, that's how the line needs to be put on the reel and taken off when fully changing lines. You are either rotating the reel or spool to feed line one way or another. Anything else like hand winding back on the spool, or if you flip the spool at all when winding on the reel and it can cause issues.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

This is probably a sacrilege, but I spray 303 protectant on my lines works great.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The cortland lines come with some sort of oily line dressing. I have heard of others using 303 on their lines as well, you probably aren't the only one.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I've been playing with airflow's tropical punch - great match for the meridian 8wt.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I only get to fish once a month. How should I be storing my lines? They are usually just on the reel.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jamie said:


> I've been playing with airflow's tropical punch - great match for the meridian 8wt.


Jamie, I also like that Bruce Chards Tropical Punch. It's a decent line


----------

